# Transfer iPhone5 contacts to FreeBSD



## ccc (Sep 6, 2013)

*H*i,

How to transfer iPhone5 contacts to FreeBSD 8.3 with KDE? I'm using KMail.

```
# usbconfig
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB VIA> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.1: <UHCI root HUB VIA> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen2.1: <UHCI root HUB VIA> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen3.1: <UHCI root HUB VIA> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen4.1: <EHCI root HUB VIA> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen0.2: <USB Multimedia Keyboard LITEON Technology> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen0.3: <Optical USB Mouse Logitech> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen4.2: <iPhone Apple Inc.> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```


----------



## ccc (Sep 7, 2013)

I've tried to mount my iPhone according to this thread, but get this error message:


```
# ifuse -o allow_other /mnt/ipod
usbmuxd_get_device_list: error opening socket!
No device found, is it connected?
If it is make sure that your user has permissions to access the raw usb device.
If you're still having issues try unplugging the device and reconnecting it.
```


----------



## ccc (Sep 7, 2013)

I can transfer photos using this way:


install graphics/gphoto2 from ports;
To list:

```
# gphoto2 --camera 'Apple iPhone (PTP Mode)' -L
There is no file in folder '/'.
There is no file in folder '/store_00010001'.
There is no file in folder '/store_00010001/DCIM'.
There is 1 file in folder '/store_00010001/DCIM/860OKMZO'.
#1     IMG_0003.JPG               rd  1987 KB 3264x2448 image/jpeg
```

transfer to the PC:

```
# cd /tmp/ && gphoto2 --camera 'Apple iPhone 3G (PTP Mode)' -P
Downloading 'IMG_0003.JPG' from folder '/store_00010001/DCIM/860OKMZO'...
Saving file as IMG_0003.JPG
```

and it works well.

But I can still find how to mount file system from an iPhone.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 8, 2013)

Just an idea: since you've successfully used PTP for image transfer, perhaps you could use MTP for more options?!

I can see two applications in the ports:
sysutils/mtpfs
audio/gmtp

Of course, I don't have an iPhone, have never used MTP for anything and may be insanely wrong, so don't quote me on this.


----------

